# what to call them? put your thinking caps on please



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

there was a comment from sewbizgirl in another post today... the topic was how much to charge for an item and she replied to the effect that "muggles" never understand the work involved in a project ... i love that word and the way it became a part of the language... we knitters have a lot of words we use that outsiders dont understand; some are technical terms and some, like frogging and tinking, are words clever folks popularized and that have become a part of the knitters language

soooooo.... i think we need a word to describe the non knitter... the folks who see us knitting and say things like

i could never do that
or
you are so creative
or
how long will that take you
or
do you sell what you knit
or
how long have you been doing that
or 
do you teach people to knit
or
etc etc

our own muggles deserve a name of their own dotn you think....

so i am challenging all those clever clever folks on KP to think up the perfect word to describe those who dont knit... nothing rude or offensive please.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, it is kind of round-about, but:

If to tink is to unknit something....

and if the prefix un means Not.....

then a person who does not knit could be a ....

tinker

Lynne


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I just speak of those who don't know what I am doing as "aliens," but maybe "knaliens" or "kaliens" for "knitting-aliens" would be acceptable.

No thoughts for "muggles" at this time.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sequana (Nov 4, 2012)

how about knitwits? lol First thing that came to mind.


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

Unknitables :-D


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

fiberphobics
knittles
fibbles
castoffs


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Kniggles, non-knitting folks )


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Personally, I *LOVE* muggles!!!! Anyone hearing it wouldn't know to whom we were referring and might think we are talking about HP!!!

You said it all when you said "our own muggles......"

Some of the suggestions are just too knitting obvious, and one comes close to a "no no" word.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

muggles


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Knit-nots


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Please.....let's call them Muggles.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't heard the word muggles here. What exactly does it mean?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I like Muggles - it sort of confirms that what we do is magic, which it is!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

gina said:


> I haven't heard the word muggles here. What exactly does it mean?


It's from the Harry Potter books and is what witches and warlocks call non-magical people.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

untinks


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Knartians???

Wiki definition: One that does not do the art and mostly ask questions without any intent of doing so. Derived from _*kn*^it--the art itself; m^*artians*--little green aliens from the planet of Mars (now commonly called Knars--a place they need to be sent to for exploration purposes with only needles and yarn to accompany them on their long journey to create a Knit Bomb when they arrive to let us know they made it--in variegated yarns of course to blend with the surrounding planets) :-o :shock: :lol:_ Exemption: if the creator is making socks and the other person asks "What are you making?" then they would be *knocks* as that is what they would need to have up side their head to bring them into focus like the old TV sets.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Sequana said:


> how about knitwits? lol First thing that came to mind.


One of the husbands in our group refers to us...lovingly, go course...as the knit wits...LOL


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

disgo said:


> Knartians???
> 
> Wiki definition: One that does not do the art and mostly ask questions without any intent of doing so. Derived from _*kn*^it--the art itself; m^*artians*--little green aliens from the planet of Mars (now commonly called Knars--a place they need to be sent to for exploration purposes with only needles and yarn to accompany them on their long journey to create a Knit Bomb when they arrive to let us know they made it--in variegated yarns of course to blend with the surrounding planets) :-o :shock: :lol:_


LOVE the etymology, Gordon. Hahahahaha...


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> LOVE the etymology, Gordon. Hahahahaha...


Just trying to keep up standards so it can be accepted into the next edition of Websters  :roll: :shock: :? :|


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i was thinking "knotties" ....


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

How about calling non knitters "knit-nots"?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Yarn-ends ?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm not so sure about Muggles. For decades before Harry Potter the Cornish folk called non- Cornish visitors Muggles so this might not be universally acceptable. IMHO. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I'm not so sure about Muggles. For decades before Harry Potter the Cornish folk called non- Cornish visitors Muggles so this might not be universally acceptable. IMHO. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I never realized that - very interesting!


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Muggle=a person who is not conversant in a particular skill.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think we should call them anything other than 'people who do not knit'. I am not for labeling people - it's a bit rude.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Sequana said:


> how about knitwits? lol First thing that came to mind.


Knitwits gets my vote!


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

"or maybe "knottles"


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought "Knit Nots" rolled right off the tongue. Having read all the books and bought all the DVD's, Muggles belongs to Rawlings in my opinion.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I like Linda6885's suggestion of fibrephobics. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I like Linda6885's suggestion of fibrephobics. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Muggles for sure, but knalien would work to ( knit alien )


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

disgo said:


> Knartians???
> 
> Wiki definition: One that does not do the art and mostly ask questions without any intent of doing so. Derived from _*kn*^it--the art itself; m^*artians*--little green aliens from the planet of Mars (now commonly called Knars--a place they need to be sent to for exploration purposes with only needles and yarn to accompany them on their long journey to create a Knit Bomb when they arrive to let us know they made it--in variegated yarns of course to blend with the surrounding planets) :-o :shock: :lol:_ Exemption: if the creator is making socks and the other person asks "What are you making?" then they would be *knocks* as that is what they would need to have up side their head to bring them into focus like the old TV sets.


Knartians has my vote :thumbup:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like knartians, too!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Kniggles, non-knitting folks )


I like that, but agree it could be misunderstood. Muggles works for me, because what many of you accomplish is truly magic.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I like Muggles - it sort of confirms that what we do is magic, which it is!


I agree with that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

missyern said:


> Please.....let's call them Muggles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Muggles has a nice ring to it.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

doriso said:


> How about calling non knitters "knit-nots"?


Knit-nots gets my vote. I like words that sound like their meaning.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Knitnots


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Noknitcompoops!
iggknitramos


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Noknitcompoops!
> iggknitramos


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Noknitcompoops!
> iggknitramos


Donnie's suggestions are the most descriptive but someone will surely ban them for being defamatory ie. politically incorrect.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Noknitcompoops!
> iggknitramos


Why too cute Donnie, but how do I keep a straight face when saying those :lol: :lol: :lol:

Of course in polite company such as yourself we could say it to each other and then roll with tears and laughter after they leave. Whoever gets to say it first gets the rights to the eyebrow glare :? Okay?

As proper KPers as we all are there should be at least a spell we can make with our trusty magic needles that would remedy the situation :-o :shock:

*Knittyrambicous*--now where did I put that book of Knitting Spells in this pile to make sure it doesn't turn them into a knook or worse there is a copyright infringement lurking (those black swirling ghostly beings that suck the knitting knowledge from ones life blood) :shock: :shock: :shock:

Oh, to find the spell for hands free knitting!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

How about YarnETs , Yarnless, Knorks, Knoodles    ....have to run :-o I've spotted :roll:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

There is always someone waiting for someone else to offend them so that they can jump in and and say "You have offended me". Well, to that I say "Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Whine, Whine, Whine." I offend someone every time I open my mouth or put my fingers to these keys. I don't mean to. I have a very sarcastic sense of humor and that is a curse most of the time, but most people are able to tell when I am serious and when I am just having some fun at their expense.
I will stick by the words I came up with and if someone is offended then let them learn to knit!!!!! They can then call others the same words they were offended by at one time!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> There is always someone waiting for someone else to offend them so that they can jump in and and say "You have offended me". Well, to that I say "Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Whine, Whine, Whine." I offend someone every time I open my mouth or put my fingers to these keys. I don't mean to. I have a very sarcastic sense of humor and that is a curse most of the time, but most people are able to tell when I am serious and when I am just having some fun at their expense.
> I will stick by the words I came up with and if someone is offended then let them learn to knit!!!!! They can then call others the same words they were offended by at one time!


But with an appellation like Muggles, everyone is used to that. So when you use it no one know what you really mean except other knitters!

Besides, it is a classy name.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

What about Knots?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

How about Knitcompoops?


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I like Knit-nots better than muggles.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And I also like Muggles. I think any knitter, crocheter or handycrafter would understand perfectly. But Knitcompoops is also wonderful!!!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I'm not so sure about Muggles. For decades before Harry Potter the Cornish folk called non- Cornish visitors Muggles so this might not be universally acceptable. IMHO. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sort of like if you're not a Southerner, you're a Yankee? Well, JKR took a lot of things from real life. I wouldn't be at all surprised if that's where she got "Muggles".


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

knitwonts the opposite of knitwitts... or unhappy people


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Knitnots... Gets my vote


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

doriso said:


> How about calling non knitters "knit-nots"?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I'm not so sure about Muggles. For decades before Harry Potter the Cornish folk called non- Cornish visitors Muggles so this might not be universally acceptable. IMHO. :lol: :lol: :lol:


The Cornish people I know call tourists"emmets"[ants].Further along the south coast they are "grockles".I think J.K.R. claims to have invented"muggles".
Incidentally "Harry Potter" bores me rigid so, on reflection,"muggles" would be a good name for militant non-knitters.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Aimee'smom said:


> Donnie's suggestions are the most descriptive but someone will surely ban them for being defamatory ie. politically incorrect.


yeah well it's time the "someones" got a life and stop making trouble were there is none.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


Like this one!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


Like this one!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


Tinker has a different meaning in the UK and elsewhere, nothing to do with 
knitting or notknitting
My vote goes to Muggles...well thought out, polite and non political


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knuggles- knitting + muggles


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

coknitter960 said:


> Unknitables :-D


Love this one!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I LIKE KNIGGLES. MUGGLES BELONGS TO HP


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Muggles it is...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


Snap, good job I read on before posting as I was thinking the same!


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

I like Knit-Nots too.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

You might want to rethink 'muggles'. This is from Wiktionary:

Etymology 
Origin unknown. First known to come into usage in New Orleans in the mid-1920s.

Noun[edit]
muggle (plural muggles)

(in singular or plural, dated) A marijuana cigarette; a joint.
(slang) hot chocolate

Btw, I've never met anyone who asked me any of those questions!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

How about Dah's. I always want to ask them what do you do with their free time?


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Untinkers



lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


 :thumbup:


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Sequana said:


> how about knitwits? lol First thing that came to mind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Non-knitters=Knotters


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

What about "knuggles" - with a silent K of course...


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


"Tinker" in Scotland was a name for gypsies


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

So far I love 
Knuggles and knotters and knitcompoops is so clever but I think too long...
But muggles is used by others to describe anyone not in the know I think... It is a lovely word but isn't just for knitters and I was hoping for something just for us
To go off on another tangent I throw out " tangles"


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> The Cornish people I know call tourists"emmets"[ants].Further along the south coast they are "grockles".I think J.K.R. claims to have invented"muggles".
> Incidentally "Harry Potter" bores me rigid so, on reflection,"muggles" would be a good name for militant non-knitters.


Really sorry if I have misled everyone. I genuinely believed I had heard muggles before and in the context I quoted.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Chezl said:


> knuggles- knitting + muggles


I like this one a lot. It combines the popular Muggle, which I like too, with knit. Perfect solution!


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Let's keep it simple with nons.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Almost said:


> Let's keep it simple with nons.


Then nuggles?


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Chezl said:


> knuggles- knitting + muggles


 :thumbup:


----------



## verna crandall (Mar 25, 2014)

What does frogging mean?


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> There is always someone waiting for someone else to offend them so that they can jump in and and say "You have offended me". Well, to that I say "Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Whine, Whine, Whine." I offend someone every time I open my mouth or put my fingers to these keys. I don't mean to. I have a very sarcastic sense of humor and that is a curse most of the time, but most people are able to tell when I am serious and when I am just having some fun at their expense.
> I will stick by the words I came up with and if someone is offended then let them learn to knit!!!!! They can then call others the same words they were offended by at one time!


I agree with Donnie on this one. People these days seem to go around with a chip on their shoulder just waiting for someone to "offend" them. I say, if you don't like what someone is saying or doing... ignore them or turn away. I know how to ignore someone who offends me and I know how to turn them off. Go ahead and have your fun Donnie, life is way to short not to enjoy it.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

dianes1717 said:


> Non-knitters=Knotters


As in 'get knitted 'v 'get knotted'.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

verna crandall said:


> What does frogging mean?


Rip it out. Rip it, rip it.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Lizruork said:


> there was a comment from sewbizgirl in another post today... the topic was how much to charge for an item and she replied to the effect that "muggles" never understand the work involved in a project ... i love that word and the way it became a part of the language... we knitters have a lot of words we use that outsiders dont understand; some are technical terms and some, like frogging and tinking, are words clever folks popularized and that have become a part of the knitters language
> 
> soooooo.... i think we need a word to describe the non knitter... the folks who see us knitting and say things like
> 
> ...


How about "nit-nots"?


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Really sorry if I have misled everyone. I genuinely believed I had heard muggles before and in the context I quoted.


Nothing misleading -really I was showing off my knowledge of Southern English humour[at least i think they meant to be humorous]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

Not knitwits please. That is the name of our knitting group.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Woogies= non wool people


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Two words "Mugwomp" & Bodkin..no special reason just like the words..I believe Bodkin is a sewing instrument or term, and Mugwomp is some type of reference to an animal..will have to check it out..I checked the word Mugwomp..one meaning a person who is ignorant was one description then there's Mugwump which is referred to in Disney productions..Steven King also has a referral to "Mugwomp"..


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Noknitcompoops!
> iggknitramos


LOL!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

disgo said:


> How about YarnETs , Yarnless, Knorks, Knoodles    ....have to run :-o I've spotted :roll:


I like Knorks.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Chezl said:


> knuggles- knitting + muggles


I had thought of this one as well before I got to this post. I like muggles, but I guess that kind of belongs to another set of folks.
Knuggles would be pronounced with the k, like kunuggles.
 :XD:


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Tinker is taken. Knitwit and castoff seem derogatory. Unknitable is a badly written pattern. Knitnot has my vote. Not derogatory, perfectly descriptive.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It's from the Harry Potter books and is what witches and warlocks call non-magical people.


Thank you jumbleburt.. I have seen every one of those movies.. but I am the 'Mom' and 'Wife' so I never really get to sit and watch a movie or program all the way through with out having to get up and tend to something... somewhere along the way over all these years that term got past me...
I love it!! and I think it fits perfectly


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

The H.P. books bored me too. Could not believe kids read them....or did they?????


mac.worrall said:


> The Cornish people I know call tourists"emmets"[ants].Further along the south coast they are "grockles".I think J.K.R. claims to have invented"muggles".
> Incidentally "Harry Potter" bores me rigid so, on reflection,"muggles" would be a good name for militant non-knitters.


----------



## Sharonll (Jun 14, 2013)

Knitless


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Non-knitters or non-crocheters works for me. No one can question it or call it a label...just a fact of life. We are knitters and/or crocheters, they are not.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Wishits


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

I looked up the definition for "muggles" and one place said it was associated with marijuana addicts. Guess it's been around before HP.


----------



## Mumcat (Mar 28, 2013)

I love Kniggles (Woodstock Granny's suggestion) I like Muggles too, but I suppose thats already been used before.

What about 'Noknits'?


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Two words "Mugwomp" & Bodkin..no special reason just like the words..I believe Bodkin is a sewing instrument or term, and Mugwomp is some type of reference to an animal..will have to check it out..I checked the word Mugwomp..one meaning a person who is ignorant was one description then there's Mugwump which is referred to in Disney productions..Steven King also has a referral to "Mugwomp"..


A mugwump is an animal that sits on fences with its mug on one side and its wump on the other,I believe.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

I love Muggles.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


A Tinker is someone that works with tin. Has been for centuries.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

I like Muggles, but how about Fiberless, Needle-Nos, or Cableless?


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, def muggles..


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

I like Muggles, doesn't sound mean or degrading to the none crafter


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

stitchingfree said:


> I looked up the definition for "muggles" and one place said it was associated with marijuana addicts. Guess it's been around before HP.


I already said this on Page 5!! :

You might want to rethink 'muggles'. This is from Wiktionary:

Etymology 
Origin unknown. First known to come into usage in New Orleans in the mid-1920s.

Noun[edit]
muggle (plural muggles)

(in singular or plural, dated) A marijuana cigarette; a joint.
(slang) hot chocolate

Btw, I've never met anyone who asked me any of those questions!

:|


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Muggles too, but Canters (can't + ers) came to mind.

Muggles is well-known enough to refer to non-magical people that knitters will understand that it refers to the non-knitical among us.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Knuggles has my vote


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. I now have adopted the word "muggles"!!


jumbleburt said:


> It's from the Harry Potter books and is what witches and warlocks call non-magical people.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Chezl said:


> knuggles- knitting + muggles


That's what I was going to say but you got there first.
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

DonnieK said:


> There is always someone waiting for someone else to offend them so that they can jump in and and say "You have offended me". Well, to that I say "Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Whine, Whine, Whine." I offend someone every time I open my mouth or put my fingers to these keys. I don't mean to. I have a very sarcastic sense of humor and that is a curse most of the time, but most people are able to tell when I am serious and when I am just having some fun at their expense.
> I will stick by the words I came up with and if someone is offended then let them learn to knit!!!!! They can then call others the same words they were offended by at one time!


That's the trouble with the written word....no vocal inflections.... :? :-( :?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

jonibee said:


> Two words "Mugwomp" & Bodkin..no special reason just like the words..I believe Bodkin is a sewing instrument or term, and Mugwomp is some type of reference to an animal..will have to check it out..I checked the word Mugwomp..one meaning a person who is ignorant was one description then there's Mugwump which is referred to in Disney productions..Steven King also has a referral to "Mugwomp"..


A bodkin is used to thread elastic or ribbon through a sewn casing.
My father used to refer to anyone who can't make up his mind as a Mugwump. He sits on the fence with his mug on one side and his wump on the other. :lol:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> A bodkin is used to thread elastic or ribbon through a sewn casing.


I gave a bodkin to a friend who was complaining about the drawstring coming out on her son's sweatshirt. (She has 3 boys and this is a fairly common occurrence.) She looked at me like I a wizard and had created it just for her. She still tells people about the wondrous invention I gave her. :lol:


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

jonibee said:


> Two words "Mugwomp" & Bodkin..no special reason just like the words..I believe Bodkin is a sewing instrument or term, and Mugwomp is some type of reference to an animal..will have to check it out..I checked the word Mugwomp..one meaning a person who is ignorant was one description then there's Mugwump which is referred to in Disney productions..Steven King also has a referral to "Mugwomp"..


Mugwump...a politcal term...person who sits on the fence with his 'mug' on one side & his 'wump' on the other.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thank you jumbleburt.. I have seen every one of those movies.. but I am the 'Mom' and 'Wife' so I never really get to sit and watch a movie or program all the way through with out having to get up and tend to something... somewhere along the way over all these years that term got past me...
> I love it!! and I think it fits perfectly


try recording your programs....you can stop & start at will. I rarely watch an unrecorded show. Tho I hear sponsors are trying to stop us from zipping thru commercials***sigh*** :roll: :roll:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Where I come from(Ireland), that word is already in existence: "little tinker," meaning a "naughty child" usually. The other meaning of "tinker" refers to a group of people similar to gypsies and is very offensive.


lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Got to include those who crochet!!! 
pronounce it like St. Nicholas.....

KNICROLESS


----------



## susan1006 (Jun 21, 2014)

My first reaction is to include people who don't understand about yarn and the others who work with the magical string, and its worth.. 


Dinkys (Do not know yarn) s


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sequana said:


> how about knitwits? lol First thing that came to mind.


LOL...taking this a step further, and based on some of the ideas already posted, what about

tinkwits?


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I really think the name "knit-nots" is the most descriptive. LOL


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

susan1006 said:


> My first reaction is to include people who don't understand about yarn and the others who work with the magical string, and its worth..
> 
> Dinkys (Do not know yarn) s


Good one, but it's already been used for middle-aged couples - Double income, no kids.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I just call them "knitwits".....it doesn't matter if they choose to think there is no "k" in it!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I like knitcompoops.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Muggles still is the best. No one but knitters will know who they are talking about. The other appellations are dead give aways that they are non-knitter and some are very insulting. Let's show a little class, people.


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

I also vote for muggles. Let everyone else think we're referring to HP characters! Another "inside" joke!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Judi Muscle said:


> I also vote for muggles. Let everyone else think we're referring to HP characters! Another "inside" joke!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And less insulting.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

cast-offs


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

I haven't read through all 9 pages, so this may have already been proposed, but how about "knuggles"? If muggles are those who don't do magic, knuggles could be those who do not knit! And then there would be the "cruggles" for those who do not crochet. Silly, but fun!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> I like Muggles - it sort of confirms that what we do is magic, which it is!


 :thumbup:


----------



## BobbieO (May 23, 2012)

I love the "muggles" --Non-magical people"
Reminds me of some people I know.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

gina said:


> I haven't heard the word muggles here. What exactly does it mean?


Same here, never heard of it. Muggles sounds like a kind of worm.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Knuggles? Love knitwits tho' , 'cos they are!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Muggles


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Louismom said:


> Same here, never heard of it. Muggles sounds like a kind of worm.


Muggles is from the Harry Potter books. It refers to non-magical people. Ordinary people who aren't witches or wizards.

Hey, yeah! knuggles is great. Obviously the "k" is silent?


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> Muggles is from the Harry Potter books. It refers to non-magical people. Ordinary people who aren't witches or wizards.
> 
> Hey, yeah! knuggles is great. Obviously the "k" is silent?


I like it.. Knuggles with a silent K like in Knit.


----------



## MemeLove (Mar 5, 2013)

"Notters"


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

knottles


----------



## MemeLove (Mar 5, 2013)

"Notters"


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Muggles for me--I like the way it sounds. Although, Knuggles is a very close second & Knit-nots is very good, too!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

The other meaning of "tinker" refers to a group of people similar to gypsies and is very offensive.[/quote]

I don't think tinkers are offensive.The ones I have met were perfectly nice.In the past they used to come to your house to mend kettles etc.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I like tinker for the non knitter. Cause it means to unknit.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Marge in MI said:


> muggles


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

jonibee said:


> Two words "Mugwomp" & Bodkin..no special reason just like the words..I believe Bodkin is a sewing instrument or term, and Mugwomp is some type of reference to an animal..will have to check it out..I checked the word Mugwomp..one meaning a person who is ignorant was one description then there's Mugwump which is referred to in Disney productions..Steven King also has a referral to "Mugwomp"..


The term "mugwump" comes from American political history and describes a person who refuses to take sides in an issue. lFiguratively, he is sitting on the fence withe his mug (face) on one side and his wump on the other.
A bodkin is a large eyed blunt needle used to thread ribbon through casings and holes. Some have a ball on the point to aid in turning small belts and ties.
We might want to have several terms. Some people admire our creativity, but won't join us: knitnots. Some are down right insulting or ignorant: they're the knuggles!


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

Tinker sounds perfect.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Yarnos

Yarnots

Yarknots


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

How about 'knitless' or 'knitophobes'?


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Needleless


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Knuggles


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

nankat said:


> Knuggles


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

muggles is good


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

How bout Tinker Belle for ladies, and Tinkerman for guys?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Why need a new name when everyone knows exactly what you mean when you say "Muggles": Those outside the loop? You knew exactly what I meant when I said it! 

I'll just continue calling them Muggles, thanks.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Why need a new name when everyone knows exactly what you mean when you say "Muggles": Those outside the loop? You knew exactly what I meant when I said it!
> 
> I'll just continue calling them Muggles, thanks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## slwr2000 (May 29, 2014)

Would I be one if I tried to learn to knit and just didn't make the cut? I crochet all the time but knitting just isn't there for me yet. Would I be considered a muggles?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

slwr2000 said:


> Would I be one if I tried to learn to knit and just didn't make the cut? I crochet all the time but knitting just isn't there for me yet. Would I be considered a muggles?


Never! As long as you have the interest. :thumbup:


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Knit-nots


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Frogging... So if you rip-it rip-it out, meaning your knitting a complete row at a time, it's like the sound a frog makes... ribbit ribbit...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

As a crafter that crafts everywhere I go and when spotted people ask do I sell them, then react with such amazement at how much I would charge, I tend to call them some interesting things. One of them is, cheep. Well I do not call them that to their face but that is what I think. Then there are the 'wanters', those who want to purchase your talents at the same fees a store would charge. I also like noncrafty. Yet if you called the fiberchallanged people may think that they need more fiber in their diet, tummy trouble. LOL. 
No matter what you call them, people who do not know how to do things crafty as just sad to see. Perhaps Fibersad would work.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I personally like knuggles or knit-nots....


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


 that sounds good to me :lol:


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Love this idea!



Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> How about Knitcompoops?


 :thumbup:


----------



## slwr2000 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you :-D


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

ali'sfolly said:


> I haven't read through all 9 pages, so this may have already been proposed, but how about "knuggles"? If muggles are those who don't do magic, knuggles could be those who do not knit! And then there would be the "cruggles" for those who do not crochet. Silly, but fun!


Makes a lot of sense!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Why need a new name when everyone knows exactly what you mean when you say "Muggles": Those outside the loop? You knew exactly what I meant when I said it!
> 
> I'll just continue calling them Muggles, thanks.


Well spoken, it will be Muggles for me thanks


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Knotters= not knitters


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> The other meaning of "tinker" refers to a group of people similar to gypsies and is very offensive.


I don't think tinkers are offensive.The ones I have met were perfectly nice.In the past they used to come to your house to mend kettles etc.[/quote]

Tinkers are not offensive, the gist of the topic was to find a word relating to non knitters, IMHO to call those who don't knit tinkers is not very pleasant, I remember a group of tinkers mending g my Grans kettle many years ago, and what fine knitters some of them were, so really tinkers is not an appropriate word to use for non knitters....."..
Another Fifer


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

How about "knuggles"?


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Like Muggles and Knit-nots. Can't decide which I like better.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like a toss-up between Knuggles and Knitnots. The first one could apply to crocheters as well.


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

Knitwits---This would get my vote. LOL


----------



## Simpson (Mar 30, 2014)

I am all for muggles


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Like Muggles.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

smj6112 said:


> Knitwits---This would get my vote. LOL


Could be a bit offensive as it's what you call a stupid, silly or confused person in UK.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

TNS said:


> Could be a bit offensive as it's what you call a stupid, silly or confused person in UK.


I agree...meaning is essentially the same here in the US. No need to be unkind. That's not the same as politically incorrect.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


Years ago a tinker was a gypsy type person (usually a man) who walked from town to town, repairing holes in kettles and pans for housewives.

About 1930/40 tinkers graduated to door-to-door sales when they were able to own and drive a vehicle. We had one who brought the "latest news" with him. He always knew the latest gossip! He sold men's shoes and Watkins' products.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

susan1006 said:


> My first reaction is to include people who don't understand about yarn and the others who work with the magical string, and its worth..
> 
> Dinkys (Do not know yarn) s


Wouldn't that be "donkeys" then?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


That was what I was thinking as well


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Muggles sounds perfect to me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

smj6112 said:


> Knitwits---This would get my vote. LOL


Could be a bit offensive as it's what you call a stupid, silly or confused person in UK.

Apart from the first thought, knitnot, all I can come up with is knitting alien or 'knalien' which doesn't really sound right! Thinking about trying something akin to illiterate, - illkniterate or ikniterate?


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

I like "muggles". It made me feel just like the word describes. I'm being mugged when someone wants to "haggle" with my prices. They just don't understand the time and work we have put into a piece.

They are muggers. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

DotD


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Knuttyknitter941 said:


> I like "muggles". It made me feel just like the word describes. I'm being mugged when someone wants to "haggle" with my prices. They just don't understand the time and work we have put into a piece.
> 
> They are muggers. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> DotD


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

I think knitting has enhanced me my life and my family so non knitters could be unhanced lol


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Nottles sounds good but Muggles should be long to Rawling since she's the one who wrote the book & thought up the name! Knitwits is a close 2nd so I'll put my vote in for that!!!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Woodstockgranny said:


> Kniggles, non-knitting folks )


I love this. Muggles has been taken to mean non-magic folk. Kniggles is similar and with the kn.. it suggests knitting but also refers to someone who is non-... non-magic (muggles), non-knitter (kniggles). I like it.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

gina said:


> I haven't heard the word muggles here. What exactly does it mean?


It comes from Harry Potter and means non-magic folk. I reckon it came from somewhere else first, most of JKRowling's Harry Potter names do, but I don't know where.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I'm not so sure about Muggles. For decades before Harry Potter the Cornish folk called non- Cornish visitors Muggles so this might not be universally acceptable. IMHO. :lol: :lol: :lol:


There you go. Something new I've learned today. Thank-you.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I like:

Knittles or Kniggles


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

gawatoc said:


> Muggle=a person who is not conversant in a particular skill.


Could this be why there is a building in the Kent town of Maidstone, called Muggle House (or something similar). I can't find it on Google 
but I saw it when I was there 7 years ago. It was above the door, on the lintel I guess it would be.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

disgo said:


> Why too cute Donnie, but how do I keep a straight face when saying those :lol: :lol: :lol:.....


\
I can't even SAY those!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> There is always someone waiting for someone else to offend them so that they can jump in and and say "You have offended me". Well, to that I say "Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Whine, Whine, Whine." I offend someone every time I open my mouth or put my fingers to these keys. I don't mean to. I have a very sarcastic sense of humor and that is a curse most of the time, but most people are able to tell when I am serious and when I am just having some fun at their expense.
> I will stick by the words I came up with and if someone is offended then let them learn to knit!!!!! They can then call others the same words they were offended by at one time!


You go, Donnie!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> You go, Donnie!


That wasn't meant to be sarcastic, by the way. I mean it. We need different senses of humour and I'm only one of the people tired of those who get offended too easily. We all need to grow thicker skin but we can't expect the rest of the 7 billion people on this planet to mind our neuroses.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> But with an appellation like Muggles, everyone is used to that. So when you use it no one know what you really mean except other knitters!
> 
> Besides, it is a classy name.


In people's minds it has been firmly fixed as being non-magic people. It's a great name, but I really don't think it would convey what we mean.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Yakisquaw said:


> What about Knots?


Nice and simple, with 'not' in the middle. Good one!!

:thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Personally, I *LOVE* muggles!!!! Anyone hearing it wouldn't know to whom we were referring and might think we are talking about HP!!!
> 
> You said it all when you said "our own muggles......"
> 
> Some of the suggestions are just too knitting obvious, and one comes close to a "no no" word.


I love HP and muggles!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

sharyncd said:


> Not knitwits please. That is the name of our knitting group.


Knitwits is already taken. I don't know if it still exists but there was a group which taught people how to sew knitted fabric, and it was called KnitWits. Besides, a knitwit is witty about knitting, not someone who is ignorant of it. They know about it.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

ann seal said:


> Got to include those who crochet!!!
> pronounce it like St. Nicholas.....
> 
> KNICROLESS


Clever!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

ali'sfolly said:


> I haven't read through all 9 pages, so this may have already been proposed, but how about "knuggles"? If muggles are those who don't do magic, knuggles could be those who do not knit! And then there would be the "cruggles" for those who do not crochet. Silly, but fun!


That's good.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

suzhuz said:


> Like Muggles and Knit-nots. Can't decide which I like better.


Me too.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Knuggles? Love knitwits tho' , 'cos they are!


Are all you knitwit fans saying 'knit-twits'? Maybe it's the accent thing. We say 'Knit-wits'. Commenting, not criticising.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

MemeLove said:


> "Notters"


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Why need a new name when everyone knows exactly what you mean when you say "Muggles": Those outside the loop? You knew exactly what I meant when I said it!
> 
> I'll just continue calling them Muggles, thanks.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

untinkables?


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the word orinated with Harry Potter


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Why need a new name when everyone knows exactly what you mean when you say "Muggles": Those outside the loop? You knew exactly what I meant when I said it!
> 
> I'll just continue calling them Muggles, thanks.





GemsByGranny said:


> You use Muggles. I think of Harry Potter, as millions of others do.


Exactly. You think of Harry Potter because that's where it came from! And what does it mean in Harry Potter? It means those outside the loop-- who don't "see" their reality. In HP's case, its the magic world. In our case, it's knitting.

Gee, I really thought it was self explanitory, to anyone who's seen HP.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Knot-nots would include knit and crochet. But I think other suggestions are already popular.


----------



## The Old Wolf (Jul 22, 2012)

"The Hairy Unwashed."


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

How about just " knots"


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

cute



Woodstockgranny said:


> Kniggles, non-knitting folks )


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

KnoKnots cuz they know not...


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

I like knit knots.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I like knuggles.


----------



## cheryls123 (Dec 12, 2013)

I like muggles, but noknits came to mind.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


Clever!! :thumbup:


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

The Old Wolf said:


> "The Hairy Unwashed."


MMmmmm?!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

talbotsetters said:


> Wouldn't that be "donkeys" then?


Guernsey people are known as Donkeys within the Channel Islands, and Jersey people are toads (crapaud)!!


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

lneighbors3 said:


> Well, it is kind of round-about, but:
> 
> If to tink is to unknit something....
> 
> ...


I was thinking something similar: a "no-knit" is a "tinkon"...kinda like a Clingon. 
:-D


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Just call them Clueless.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Sandy4cats said:


> I was thinking something similar: a "no-knit" is a "tinkon"...kinda like a Clingon.
> :-D


That's "Klingon," if you please. :-D Qapla'.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Exactly. You think of Harry Potter because that's where it came from! And what does it mean in Harry Potter? It means those outside the loop-- who don't "see" their reality. In HP's case, its the magic world. In our case, it's knitting.
> 
> Gee, I really thought it was self explanitory, to anyone who's seen HP.


Even though I have not read any HP books, my vote goes to Muggles,


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Hopeless, or yarn challenged. But I do like muggles as well.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

In the HP series, a muggle is someone who CAN"T do magic, and has no potential to ever do magic. Most people can learn to knit. That's a large part of what KP is all about. Until they do learn, folks are just knitnots.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


Just what I was going to suggest! I can just picture them 'knitting Knots'!! :thumbup:


----------



## crickenwood (Jul 4, 2014)

How about knuggles?


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Muggles love it


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

DHobbit said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

how about KNUGGLES? KNITTING + MUGGLES??


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> I love this. Muggles has been taken to mean non-magic folk. Kniggles is similar and with the kn.. it suggests knitting but also refers to someone who is non-... non-magic (muggles), non-knitter (kniggles). I like it.


I think maybe knuggles might be better as kniggles may have a negative connotation in some circles?


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I vote for Knit-nots and will use it.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I vote for Knit-nots and will use it.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Knit-nots has my vote. Can't wait to use it. Sorry for all the posts. Computer acting up. Seems to be no way to delete them.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

It's a FREE-FOR-ALL

No consensus so far at 16 pages and probably more on their way.

Does anyone remember an old Dick Van **** Show where Rob and Laura undertook to explain to their son why his middle name was ROSEBUD. It turned out to be a compilation of the first letters of the names of all the people who wanted to be included in the naming of their son. 

In other words, a mnemonic.

So here's my final contribution, and why.

W - for WANNABE needlecrafters, occasionally
U - for USERS of our work, frequently
B - for BELITTLERS of our work, often
B - for BUYERS of our work, sometimes
Y - for YARNO, as in NO YARN for me (meaning "them" of course)

Thus, my word from here on out for a non-needlecrafter is a WUBBY,; plural, WUBBIES!


----------



## Sandrel (Aug 8, 2011)

I vote for Knit-nots


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I just think they could be 'civilians.'


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Or knuggles


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

W


Gladrags said:


> yeah well it's time the "someones" got a life and stop making trouble were there is none.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'm liking Muggles a lot, but Civilians is calling to me too.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Personally, I *LOVE* muggles!!!! Anyone hearing it wouldn't know to whom we were referring and might think we are talking about HP!!!
> 
> You said it all when you said "our own muggles......"
> 
> Some of the suggestions are just too knitting obvious, and one comes close to a "no no" word.


 :thumbup: 
What she said!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I just speak of those who don't know what I am doing as "aliens," but maybe "knaliens" or "kaliens" for "knitting-aliens" would be acceptable.
> No thoughts for "muggles" at this time.


 The "muggles" are the folks who [according to Ms. Rawlings of Harry Potter fame] cannot do magic...


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

jgauker said:


> That's "Klingon," if you please. :-D Qapla'.


Dang! I knew that spelling looked wrong!  Guess you can tell I wasn't a regular watcher.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> Knit-nots


 :thumbup: I like this


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

jgauker said:


> In the HP series, a muggle is someone who CAN"T do magic, and has no potential to ever do magic. Most people can learn to knit. That's a large part of what KP is all about. Until they do learn, folks are just knitnots.


Well, I often offer to teach Muggles to knit but they have so many reasons why they "can't". 
"Have tried but never caught on. " 
"Just get so confused." 
"Am too clumsy." 
"It's too complicated."
"Don't have the patience." 
"Takes so much time."

Since I've also found that folks are rarely as correct as they are when they're saying "I can't", I think they are absolutely right. They _can't_ knit anymore than they can perform magic.

"Muggles" is perfect.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

MUGGLES it is!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Bummy said:


> MUGGLES it is!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Sandy4cats said:


> I was thinking something similar: a "no-knit" is a "tinkon"...kinda like a Clingon. :-D





jgauker said:


> That's "Klingon," if you please. :-D Qapla'.





Sandy4cats said:


> Dang! I knew that spelling looked wrong!  Guess you can tell I wasn't a regular watcher.


One Trekker, one Trekkie, both enjoy trekking, as do I. WAIT! I think I just saw Worf go by! Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Well, I often offer to teach Muggles to knit but they have so many reasons why they "can't".
> "Have tried but never caught on. "
> "Just get so confused."
> "Am too clumsy."
> ...


My granddaughter, you know, the one who can juggle 7 different items at the same time without missing a beat, can't knit because she's "too clumsy." That's what she assures me. And I keep telling her that she doesn't have to knit if she doesn't want to and doesn't have to make up excuses for why she doesn't want to knit. But if she can juggle like that, she is certainly _able_ to learn to knit!

To get back to the topic, I don't think this should be just about people who don't _knit._ That would mean that crocheters, weavers, spinners, tatters braiders, and general fiberarts people would be excluded, and we have all of those kinds of people here on KP.

I describe myself as a fiberartist.

I was at the Fall Fiber Fest in Montpelior, and a spinner there asked me, "Do you spin or weave or knit?" My answer was "Yes!" She asked me again, and I answered the same way. My daughter said, "Yes, she does, every chance she gets!"

So, first of all, I feel we need to broaden our scope, and not try to be too inclusive.

Most groups I've belonged to seem to have a name for those who don't belong. The military has civilians, and science fiction and fantasy people have mundanes. Although artists and movie makers don't seem to have a name for people who don't do these activities.

That still hasn't given me an idea for what to call non-fiberarts people, though, but maybe it will give someone else a different direction to think in. Or maybe I'll think of something in the next day or so.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Kronots???
Fibrenonotics????
Krotatles???
Fibron???


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Fibrotics
The unstrung
Unthreaded 
Pills ( the bits that can't be contained and don't add to the FO) (and sometimes just the classic English connotation)


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

lostarts said:


> My granddaughter, you know, the one who can juggle 7 different items at the same time without missing a beat, can't knit because she's "too clumsy." That's what she assures me. And I keep telling her that she doesn't have to knit if she doesn't want to and doesn't have to make up excuses for why she doesn't want to knit. But if she can juggle like that, she is certainly _able_ to learn to knit!
> 
> To get back to the topic, I don't think this should be just about people who don't _knit._ That would mean that crocheters, weavers, spinners, tatters braiders, and general fiberarts people would be excluded, and we have all of those kinds of people here on KP.
> 
> ...


I think Muggles fits for anyone who professes they cannot do ANY of those things.


----------



## slwr2000 (May 29, 2014)

I agree i think muggles fits real well. Sounds like they are totally confused when it comes to having anything to do with yarn and fabrics. I feel this is a good fit.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

slwr2000 said:


> I agree i think muggles fits real well. Sounds like they are totally confused when it comes to having anything to do with yarn and fabrics. I feel this is a good fit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> I think Muggles fits for anyone who professes they cannot do ANY of those things.


Who is willing to pay the copyright fees for muggles? Her Empire wouldn't appreciate infringement and they have the magic spells and wands to boot. I don't remember any of the wizards etc. knitting so would that make them muggles too--I'm way too confused--grab the gun Bertha! Even the poor werewolf succumbed to the harsh elements of the desert--God rest his soul.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Muggle 

Muggle is the word used in the Harry Potter series of books by J. K. Rowling to refer to a person who lacks any sort of magical ability and was not born into the magical world. (A non-magical person who has wizards for parents is a Squib.) The word occurred in popular culture and literature prior to Rowling's adoption of it. However, the Harry Potter series popularised the word, and it has come into common usage in other contexts.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Muggle
> 
> Muggle is the word used in the Harry Potter series of books by J. K. Rowling to refer to a person who lacks any sort of magical ability and was not born into the magical world. (A non-magical person who has wizards for parents is a Squib.) The word occurred in popular culture and literature prior to Rowling's adoption of it. However, the Harry Potter series popularised the word, and it has come into common usage in other contexts.


Thank you.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

disgo said:


> Who is willing to pay the copyright fees for muggles? Her Empire wouldn't appreciate infringement and they have the magic spells and wands to boot. I don't remember any of the wizards etc. knitting so would that make them muggles too--I'm way too confused--grab the gun Bertha! Even the poor werewolf succumbed to the harsh elements of the desert--God rest his soul.


Hermione knitted hats for house elves in one of the books.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Hermione knitted hats for house elves in one of the books.


Um, Mrs Weasley knitted those terrible Christmas sweaters, too!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Hermione knitted hats for house elves in one of the books.


Shows I didn't read the books and have seen only five of the movies. I never read Tolkien either. War and Peace was hard enough let alone Anna Karenina.

From what I gathered Hermione had a "mixed" blood line so if she knit then Muggles it is--as long as you are not from New Orleans.

Thought briefly of fuggles but some might think it to be flatulent description. :shock:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Um, Mrs Weasley knitted those terrible Christmas sweaters, too!


I do remember the sons objecting but don't remember seeing her with needles--course some think they perform magic with their needles--just wish they would post the correct spell to use since mine just makes them into knooks and causes my cabled ones to break within the last ten rows of a delicate knit lace shawl with semi-circular motifs! :evil:


----------



## MarshaHicks (Jul 16, 2013)

Muggles is okay with me too but I think of knitting and Crocheting as a Skill and a well thought out craft


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Knotters, knitknots, noknits, or how about customers!


----------



## Bear54 (Jul 10, 2013)

Knitless


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

Lizruork said:


> i was thinking "knotties" ....


Love this one!


----------

